# Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil First Post



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The grass in your tanks looks a lot like Mondo grass which is not an aquatic plant.

And from the looks of it your centerpiece plant may not be aquatic either. I'm guessing you picked them up from a big box pet store?


----------



## rspiegel (Oct 3, 2006)

They were from petsmart for aquariums came in tubes with gel in the bottom? They are on the way out. I hope they start coming back. I will post a update in this post in 2 weeks. if anyone else can help I am all ears...


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

It's so weird! I just put this substrate in my ten gallon last night. I think it's great, but the only problem with it I have is that it's so lightweight.

My rockscape is unfortunately the same color as the substrate so hopefully foreground plants will fill in fast.


----------



## rspiegel (Oct 3, 2006)

Justlikeapil Keep me updated if it goes good for you.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

No prob. I washed it for ATLEAST an hour or so yesterday and it's just a little bit clearer than yours so don't feel bad. 

It may be very light but the qualities that make it light also give a great place for bacteria to go, so I guess it's bittersweet.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I have 1/2 a bag leftover from a container pond I set up over the summer. Maybe I'll use some for an accent in my 58.

Tommy


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

rspiegel said:


> They were from petsmart for aquariums came in tubes with gel in the bottom? They are on the way out. I hope they start coming back. I will post a update in this post in 2 weeks. if anyone else can help I am all ears...


If I'm correct and they are non-aquatic they will die. Nothing you can do to prevent it.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Is that white rock with the holes in it Texas Holey Rock? If it is, it will raise your pH. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/tx_holey_rock.php


----------



## rspiegel (Oct 3, 2006)

yes it is My ph is high any way not much I can do about it just have to get non ph fish. Fish thst are not finiky on ph... Plants should do ok... I can be wrong.... I think it lights an no co2 that caused them to die...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

How many watts do you have on the tank? Did you just get the plants?

If you just got them, they won't die within a few days without lights or CO2.


----------



## rspiegel (Oct 3, 2006)

36w compact now and before I had 14w normal. plants were 2 weeks old in the pics on 14w light with nothing but water and lights. Now i have lights 36w and co2 redsea turbo kit and will start using floro 24. Plants look better now. And are not dieing any more should take 1 mth for the to get back.... Thanks I will update on pics...


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea! I found the shultz a while back, and really do like it. So light and for such low comparative cost. I did have to put a bit of regular pea-gravel on top to hold my plants down though, but it seems to be doing quite well and my plants love it.


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Did you pick up the Shultz at a big box or a LFS


----------



## rspiegel (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok Big box is a term I do not know. I got it from HomeDepout. If that is big box then yes. Plants came from petsmart. They seam to be doing better now still look bad but not getting any wors yet. Today I setup the redsea co2 to blow into a gravel vacum that is cut in half. I sow it on some post on here. I still have not gotten and floro 24 yet but plant to soon.... Also have been researching dyi co2 recipe for redsea canister.. I have like 3 weeks till it runs out...


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Rex Grigg said:


> If I'm correct and they are non-aquatic they will die. Nothing you can do to prevent it.


Yeap. Rex is on the money. The tubed stuff at petsmart/co's is mondo grass. you will most likley not be able to bring it back. best to just pull it before it starts making a mess. replace it with some chain sword. Echinodorus tenellus. Looks very similar and grows great underwater as it is a true aquatic. 

I also use shultz in my 20L I love the stuff cheap price and good stuff.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I like the idea of tall tanks....but here's the issues:

-you need more light, especially in a tall tank. It's got to penetrate THAT much further. I would at least double what you've got.
-fish load is typically lower (per gallon)....due to a smaller footprint.
-TOUGH TO PLANT!

for this last point, you just need some really tall plants ---I'd look into Vallisneria and aponogeton species.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

rspiegel said:


> ...just have to get non ph fish...


:icon_ques :icon_ques :icon_ques


----------



## rspiegel (Oct 3, 2006)

Ya I mean I can not get ph sensitive fish. But may try it. I am mad that Petsmart sell plant that state for aquariums and does not work? nice one. That was a nice 25$ I spent. Ya tall tank sucks but it was free. WAS. I am limited on footprint to install light. Only 17inches of top to put light. I am looking at taller plants now. Hope to get it going better.


----------



## rspiegel (Oct 3, 2006)

OK went up to Petsmart and wrote down the plant names.... And bought some flourish. 

Echinodorus Amazonicus (sword Plant) Doing ok but I trimed them all back to bottoms and I hope they come back this was the middle plant and two back ones....

Ophiopogon Japonica (grass) I aske dthe guy and he said its not modo but he showed me were they sell it and it looks just like this stuff ? Just did some searches on goole and yes its mondo grass same stuff Hell I would call it monkey grass I have tons in my frount yard that I threw away.  stuffs got to come out...... 

Microsorium Pteropus (fern) Doing the best out of all my plants

Trichomanes javanicum (fern) Almost all dead

I am waiting on the flora 24 from redsea. Just got the flourish stuff till then.. My co2 is out and needs DYI refilled.... 

I have som alge growing on wood and some on the glass just slight very little. I wiped off glass/wood and did a water change. 3 Gallons. 

All look good ....


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

> I like the idea of tall tanks....but here's the issues:
> 
> -you need more light, especially in a tall tank. It's got to penetrate THAT much further. I would at least double what you've got.


 I have had to deal with this issue with my 27 Gallon 1/2 Hex for who knows how many years. Now that I myself purchased a Orbit Current 2x40 Watt Dual Daylight light fixture (Feb 2006); I have purchased Diana Walstad's book - Ecology of the Planted Aquarium (August-Sept 2006). 

According to her book, if you have a tall tank, the light issue can be resolved by making sure the tank is in front of a window for Natural Sunlight. The lux is 20,0000 times brighter and because it comes in the tank from the back or side; it reaches the plants at the bottom that typically have problems getting enough light. 

I am not saying that this is the solution for you, just offering it as an idea to think over. 

I wish someone had presented that idea to me years ago. 

My tank originally had a mirrored back to it, but considering my wife and I got the tank in 1990; I could have afforded to have plants long before I did if someone (local fish store) had presented that idea to me. 

Good luck with your Hex. I like the photos. 

Sorry about the frustration with the plants. 

For the cost of shipping, you may be able to get a really good package from one of the members here that would put Petsmart to shame. Of course, I just saw those tubes last week and wanted to try them out (the Swords). 

Good luck with


> Vallisneria and aponogeton species


----------



## rspiegel (Oct 3, 2006)

I have got a ah supply kit for 36x2 kit and will fit up top my hood. Also did order plants from a member. Should be in any day. I am not uing lights till my plants get here. I also built a hood for it looks good I will post a pic after I stain it. I got slight brown alge when I use lights without my plants and will wait till new plants arrive. I may find a light for other times of the day.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

*rspiegel *; what tank mates do you have planned for your crayfish?


----------



## rspiegel (Oct 3, 2006)

Richt now I have 5 green cory cats and 5 black ruby barbs and 4 goramies which will be leaving soon. Today when i was cleaning the tank the craw got one of the goramies. I swoshed him away from killing it. But goramis are to big and to slow. He has scared me and if he eats one fish hes out of there and into another tank which will then host a few of them.


----------



## rspiegel (Oct 3, 2006)

Update crawfish is gone. He like to eat the roots of my plants o no you don't. I got 2 snails and 3 chinise alge eaters... My new plants are doing good but so was the brown algae from what I read it should go away in time. Crawfish was cool but just was a harm to my tank and my fish. may do shrimp later.. See how it goes Still need to get rid of my goramies....


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

chinese algea eaters are terrible... trade them back for either Ottos or siamese algea eaters... 
what type of gourami do you have? it might make a nice centerpiece fish if you kept one of them. 

crayfish and planted tanks dont mix. you'll have better luck with shrimp


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

rspiegel

Please clean out your PM box


----------



## rspiegel (Oct 3, 2006)

done thanks


----------

